# Need easy to draw pics.



## Ziff (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I've decided to do something about learning how to draw, so I decided to take photos from my phone, and copy them onto a piece of paper. I've done one, but the rest of my pics are all shiny, and way too awesome for me to draw, so, any easy pics to draw?


----------



## Voltemand (Mar 24, 2010)

you should go out n' draw from life!

but here are a bunch of great stock photos http://faestock.deviantart.com/


----------



## Ziff (Mar 24, 2010)

Voltemand said:


> you should go out n' draw from life!
> 
> but here are a bunch of great stock photos http://faestock.deviantart.com/



I meant furry pics. I thought that was implied...


----------



## Voltemand (Mar 24, 2010)

It wasn't implied because you won't learn to draw that way :\


----------



## Taralack (Mar 24, 2010)

Voltemand said:


> It wasn't implied because you won't learn to draw that way :\



This.

You should start by looking at photos of real animals and drawing that first.


----------



## Ziff (Mar 24, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> This.
> 
> You should start by looking at photos of real animals and drawing that first.



really? there's no way to skip that step?


----------



## Ilayas (Mar 24, 2010)

Ziff said:


> really? there's no way to skip that step?



If you take short cuts it will look like you took short cuts.  You want to draw better?  Draw from life or photo reference.  And more to the point if you just do "easy" stuff you won't be challenging yourself.  You don't get better without challenging yourself.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 24, 2010)

Ziff said:


> really? there's no way to skip that step?


Not if you want to do well. Drawing things in real life allows you to learn what things look like and how to make those shapes, then you can develop a style. 
If you skip that step several things will happen.

1. You'll be dependant on a certain style because instead of learning the fundamentals and forms you learned a style and you will forever draw in the same pokemon, sonic, or whatever copying style used to skip ahead. 

2.you'll have crippled your art because the forms wont come naturally. so when trying to draw a simple picture you'll be stuck with copies of things you drew instead of being able to visualize how something would move. 

3. you'll be a damn lazy artist and won't be able to get better because you go the easy route. 

TLDR
Art takes time and practice. if you skip ahead you suck. 

also stock photos are my new best friend. I've gotten so much better lately with them. I'm doing more interesting shots instead of just standing there


----------



## kraine (Mar 24, 2010)

> _really? there's no way to skip that step?_


 
Hahaha. No. That's like asking if you can learn to draw without the learning part. :|

Get your butt outside and start drawing what you see!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 26, 2010)

Actually less stock photos and learn to draw from life. There is distortion in photos and also it flattens out shadows. Is it harder? Yes, but at least you'll have more personality to them than what I generally see from people who primarily use photo stock as reference.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 26, 2010)

Ziff said:


> really? there's no way to skip that step?



lol. if you want to be a good artist, no. don't be lazy.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Actually less stock photos and learn to draw from life. There is distortion in photos and also it flattens out shadows. Is it harder? Yes, but at least you'll have more personality to them than what I generally see from people who primarily use photo stock as reference.



I always found them good for when you want a close look at lines and such. draw IRL stuff is the best but that shit rarely sits still for me long enough to see how a line connects saw...the arm to chest when the arm is raised or something like that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 28, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I always found them good for when you want a close look at lines and such. draw IRL stuff is the best but that shit rarely sits still for me long enough to see how a line connects saw...the arm to chest when the arm is raised or something like that.



Yet somehow artists been doing it for centuries despite the fact things move around.


----------

